# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الشيخ سعيد محمد نور...أعذب من صدح بالقران في العصر الحديث

## ماجد احمد

*
سعيد محمد نور قارئ قرآن سوداني عاش في مصر ، له قراءات مسجلة في إذاعة جدة وإذاعة الكويت. كان في جامع الخازندار بحي شبرا بمدينة القاهرة بمصر رجل أسمر اللون من أصل سوداني وكان هذا الرجل يقرأ القرآن بطريقة غريبة كلها شجن تستدر الدموع من العيون التي لم تعرف طعم الدموع قط، هذا الرجل اسمه الشيخ سعيد محمد نور.وكان الشيخ سعيد محمد نور صاحب أسلوب منفرد في التلاوة مغلف بالشجن العميق.
روى عنه معاصروه الكثير، وحكى عنه : ان سائقي ترام شارع شبرا كانوا يتوقفون عند سماعهم لصوت الشيخ سعيد واستجابة للركاب أيضا كما كان مصرا على ألا يقرأ في استوديوهات الاذاعة أو تسجل له.وبالرغم من أن الرجل لم يقرأ في الاذاعة الا مرة واحدة، إلا أنه يتمتع بشهرة تفوق شهرة بعض قراء الاذاعة وسر شهرة الشيخ سعيد أنه يقرأ القرآن بطريقة تختلف عن الطريقة المعروفة..وطريقة القراءات. وبهذه الطريقة نفسها كان يقرأ قارئ آخر من قبل هو الشيخ محمود البربري, وتسري بين العامة شائعة أن هذه الطريقة هي وحدها الطريقة الشرعية التي يرضاها المحافظون, المهم أن الطريقة التي يقرأ بها الشيخ سعيد نور طريقة عجيبة تثير في نفوس الناس عواطف شتى..من الطرب والخشوع والإيمان، وأيضا تستدر من عيونهم الدموع الحزينة.والمحطة الوحيدة التي تذيع له هي محطة المملكة العربية السعودية.أما بالنسبة لسكان مصر فلم يعرف عن الشيخ سعيد أبدا أنه حدد أجرا له، وهو يتناول الأجر الذي يدفعه صاحب الليلة دون نقاش، وتتعصب لصوت الشيخ محافظات بأكملها وعلى رأسها جميعا محافظة المنوفية ولعل السبب يرجع إلى أن أغلب سكان شبرا – حي الشيخ سعيد – من قرى المنوفية وقد قرأ الشيخ مع المشايخ الكبار، قرأ مع الشيخ علي محمود والشيخ محمد رفعت وبدأ هو الآخر مثلهم بخمسين قرشا في الليلة ويستمع الشيخ سعيد لصوت الشيخ رفعت ويفضله على كل الأصوات.وقد كان الرجل الأسمر يعيش عيشة بسيطة في شبرا، أما هوايته الوحيدة فكانت سماع الاسطوانات القليلة الباقية للشيخ محمود البربري.وقبل خمسين عاماً قصد الشيخ سعيد محمد نور الديار الحجازية لآداء فريضة الحج، وقبل أن تحط الباخرة التي تقله رصيف ميناء جدة وصلت أخباروصوله إذاعة جدة أول إذاعة سعودية والتي أنشئت سنة 1368 هـ فكان لها النصيب الأكبر في تسجيل قراءات له، فقد قام بتسجيل سورة مريم وطه والحديد والتكوير على أشرطة سلك قبل ظهور أشرطة الريل، ولاقت تلك التسجيلات استحسان الكثيرين من المسلمين حتى أن المديرية العامة للإذاعة آنذاك (وزارة الإعلام حالياً) كانت تسجل الآف النسخ من تلك التسجيلات وتقدمها لضيوف الرحمن من الوزراء والرؤساء والإذاعات الإسلامية، وكان الملك عبد العزيز ي من أشد المعجبين بتلاوة الشيخ سعيد، فعرض عليه البقاء بالديار المقدسة لكن الشيخ سعيد أعتذر لظروف خاصة، لكن محبة السعوديين للشيخ لا تزال باقية في قلوب الكثيرين من خمسين عاما.وقد هاجرالشيخ سعيد نور من مصر واستقر في الكويت في مطلع الثمانينات هجرية وسجلت اذاعة الكويت القرآن الكريم بصوت الشيخ سعيد وتذيع له مرة كل أسبوع في فترة الفجر وقضي الشيخ سعيد بقية حياته في الكويت حتى أختاره الله لجواره في منتصف الثمانينات الهجرية ولكنه ترك ثروة روحية غالية بتسجيلاته للقرآن الكريم ولكن لسوء الحظ كانت أشرطته ضمن الأشرطة التي أختفت من أرشيف الأذاعة خلال فترة احتلال العراقي على الكويت.وبعد وفاة الشيخ ي بعث أبنائه بأكثر من مآئة تسجيل للشيخ سعيد لإذاعة جدة وتم إدراجها ضمن القراءات المذاعة وكانت تلك التلاوات تم تسجيلها من داخل جامع الخازندارة بمصر وتاريخ تسجيلها يعود لأكثر من خمسين عاماً. قال البعض ان هذ الشيخ هو من أفضل قرأ في عصرنا الحديث وقال البعض هو الأفضل وزعم اخرون انه هو صاحب اصح قرأة للقرآن. (وأسكنه فسيح جناته.. وجعل تلاواته شافعة له يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون)








*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رحمه الله واسكنه الجنة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*له الرحمة والمغفرة واسكنه الله فسيح جناته
جزاك الله كل خير الاخ الحبيب ماجد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ربنا يجعل ما ترك فى ميزان حسناته 
وان يظله الله به يوم لا ظل الا ظله
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استمعت له كثيرا 
ولكن للاسف لا توجد تسجيلات كثيرة له
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا جزيلا الرائع جدا ماجد

سبق ان حدثني سعوديين ويمنيين في جده بشغف عن هذا الرجل ومدى استحسانهم لصوته الشجي العذب
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة واسكنه فسيح جناته 

*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*رحم الله القارئ الشيخ سعيد محمد نور . وبارك اله فيك أخي ماجد وجزاك خيرًا .
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*


*

----------

